# Halloween/fall mood



## Kenneth (Feb 14, 2014)

I think for me it's that sense of being halfway to Halloween that really helps rev up the excitement for the season. The countdown starts to weigh in favor of Halloween at this point. So yes, I can totally relate!


----------



## HalloGeekHalfrican (Sep 1, 2013)

I definitely am in the Halloween mood at times other than Fall. For instance, I am right now (probably the weather, as you mentioned). For me it comes in waves every few weeks or so; I'll be in a summery mood or focused on other hobbies besides Halloween/horror, and then all of a sudden I'll see or hear something (a new product, cool movie, etc) that'll kickstart that Halloween feeling again


----------



## boo who? (Feb 28, 2005)

Over the winter. without a proper workshop, there isn't a lot I can do Halloween-wise. Some of my stuff from LAST Halloween is still right where I left it in October! Since my main Halloween storage is also where I start my seedlings each year, it makes sense to go through my Halloween props AFTER I take the plants outdoors and take apart the planting tables.

So yeah... spring is when I first lay hands on my Halloween stuff along with airing out the house and starting spring cleaning. It's when I try to plan that year's display. Since I have more props and decorations than I will eventually use, spring is a good time to cull, repair, and separate my stuff.


----------



## DarkManDustin (Jun 30, 2011)

I think, deep down, it's human nature to gravitate to certain holidays and seasons. Something in the day, weather, or anything can stir up feelings of certain times of the year. My sister gets in a Christmas mood sometimes. I gravitate not toward fall and Halloween.  The sunsets in February and March have that fall feeling, too.


----------



## cyberhaunt (Oct 23, 2006)

It started hitting me last week. I'm staring to figure out what I want to do this year and researching material.


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld (Jan 22, 2003)

Unless the tornado siren a block away is "Screaming",or the town loses it's electricity, I am perpetually in the mood for "Halloween " and entertaining people who may find my house. 
One Winter night about 10PM a man pulled up here on his Harley in a snow storm, it was snowing , he had ridden from Milwaukee (4-5hrs. away?)
I was in the Mood! I love having this certain odd "Fun"! that's why I have been open for tours of my house almost every night for 30 years! Plus most Sat. and Sun. afternoons!
Another thing that brings me joy. I have done almost all of the work here, so when they are complimenting things,they are complementing me and my work,ideas.


----------



## lilibat (Aug 10, 2015)

It hits randomly. Often a wistful nostalgia for cooler temps and late nights adjusting lighting. Sometimes it's inconvenient because working on Halloween projects when it's 90 in the shade and 397% humidity just is not on.


----------



## Rigormortor (Sep 7, 2009)

I seem to be most of the time. I was standing in the front yard walking the dog and just looking
at the house picturing it as it looks on Halloween.... cant wait to start setting up!


----------



## jdubbya (Oct 4, 2003)

Rigormortor said:


> I seem to be most of the time. I was standing in the front yard walking the dog and just looking
> at the house picturing it as it looks on Halloween.... cant wait to start setting up!


So I'm not the only one who does this!


----------



## jackolantern45 (Oct 5, 2016)

To me, Halloween is never far away. I'm always glad when winter is over and the stress of Christmas is behind. And when the spring comes, I realize that a lot of stores start to have their Halloween stuff late July/early August and that is only a few months away. And then soon comes Halloween and Christmas again. We've also been having a few chilly/cloudy days which put me in a Halloween mood so I've been thinking about it alot. Though I have started being excited for Easter this year. I have a year-round black tree that I leave skull lights on all the time and add other lights/decorations for each different holiday. I have Easter egg lights on it now.


----------



## HellWolf (Jun 15, 2013)

Usually for me its right after winter break and when Transworld show's up getting me all hyped for my plans this year, changing things around getting new ideas to bring more people down my street, since I live down a dead end street its hard to get kids and adults to show up, but I am getting more and more. Up to 30 people now! Whoohoo!! thats a lot for my street when you consider its dark and dreary, but the word is getting out.


----------



## Ravenseye (Jun 7, 2012)

Just was outside to grab the newspaper before heading to work. The crisp air, clear blue skies and woodsmoke all made me think autumn. The fact that we're at the 200 day mark is AWESOME! Happy Halloween Everyone!


----------



## Deaths Reach (Aug 7, 2009)

Funny, this just hit me today. I haven't even looked at the forums or anything Halloween related since November, just got burnt out and now I'm back. Lots of plans!


----------



## Rigormortor (Sep 7, 2009)

Under 200 days to Halloween! Get working on them props! Everytime im out in my front yard I just look and picture
what everything is going to look like this year.


----------



## Stringy_Jack (Oct 28, 2011)

Spring isn't fall/Halloween fever for me it's more looking forward to the swap meets and yard sales and finding Halloween gold among the junk.


----------



## tomanderson (Dec 6, 2007)

Seems like most or really all of the time, considering that there are certain decorations that are basically up continuously. When it's not Hallowe'en, we make it Hallowe'en. Because basically it's a feeling, really, isn't it an instinctive feeling?


----------



## Kwll2112 (Sep 14, 2016)

This will be the fourth year we've run our haunt. It's weird to say that, as it seems Halloween just ended. And yet, my wife and I have started even earlier in preparation for next season. We've officially started in March; not just the planning, but I've already started to build props. The last two years were very stressful in trying to get everything done in the preceding two months, that we decided to start early and see if we can alleviate some of that stress.


----------



## broevil (Jun 23, 2011)

My thoughts are never too far from Halloween, I'm the one sneaking the bat cookie cutter into Christmas cookies, and using my Halloween sprinkles 
I usually really start planning in the Spring but this year has been a little different, it never stopped. I think it had a lot to do with setting up the Spring Fair at our school, it gave me lots of good ideas to tweak for Halloween. I've been buying supplies for a while now.


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld (Jan 22, 2003)

On another forum the question was :"How does one maintain their enthusiasm for Halloween and keep motivated?"
My answer was:"I like an "Audience", that stimulates me. My audience is on the next hill watching me. It's the City Grave Yard in which most of my Mother's and my Father's familys have been buried for 150 years.
My Great grandfather even tended Bar right here in my Haunted House during the 1880s for 7 to 8 years of his life.
I grew up living in his old house another valley "Over". My Mother would say to me that "Everyone would know if I didn't pick up my toys."
Looking up from my toys there were at least over 20 houses "looking" down at us,from "on-High", all houses with "PEOPLE" in them!


----------



## pigga (Apr 21, 2017)

For me it starts as soon as the snow starts melting. It's awesome to know that the full summer is coming up followed by fall and Halloween!


----------



## tomanderson (Dec 6, 2007)

When weekend comes around, I will pop in a monster movie or two, and the Halloween party begins. Any time of the year is good for Halloween fun.


----------



## Scarecrow75 (Oct 15, 2015)

I was in my brothers yard Wednesday and my eyes kept getting drawn to the neighbors yard. It was a small yard with tall grass and a black iron fence surrounded on three sides. I said to my brother " wouldn't that make a perfect graveyard theme for Halloween". He just laughed and called me one crazy sob. So yeah I am starting to get that Halloween bug.


----------



## tomanderson (Dec 6, 2007)

In the summertime it gets easier because. Halloween is actually in the getting-ready stages then, so the merchandising is becoming more visible, to everyone. It feels increasingly acceptable then.


----------



## ZombieRaider (May 18, 2008)

Yep, today feels exactly like fall.....Rainy, 50 degrees....Just enough chill to put on a long sleeve comfy shirt....Sitting here thinking about Halloween with a little ceramic heater blowing at my feet....I'm in the Halloween mood year round really though, even in the summer I'll go to places just because they have dark rides.....It's awesome in the summer hearing the sound effects emanating from those attractions with all the excitement going on all around it.... ZR


----------



## JoyfulCrow (Aug 31, 2015)

I'm always in a Halloween mood  But yes, it definitely picks up intensity once spring rolls around. At this point in the year I'm very ready for Halloween decor to start appearing in stores.


----------



## Rigormortor (Sep 7, 2009)

It sucks here in KY we dont have much of a spring or fall. Not like we did when I grew up in NJ. I miss the fall and that
always signified Halloween. Planting time which is now puts me in the Hween mood as im planting my pumpkin patch.


----------



## tomanderson (Dec 6, 2007)

I can definitely feel it. When I start looking online or elsewhere for Beistle decorations or plastic skulls, I know it's time to start prepping stuff.


----------



## Virginia Haunter (Apr 24, 2017)

I do feel I seem to get in the Halloween mood in spring. It's really a great time because companies start to sell new props for that year. I have already bought two props in the last month or so.


----------



## HalloGeekHalfrican (Sep 1, 2013)

Virginia Haunter said:


> I do feel I seem to get in the Halloween mood in spring. It's really a great time because companies start to sell new props for that year. I have already bought two props in the last month or so.


Definitely. I am patiently waiting for the first Halloween items of the year. Last year I saw stuff out at the At Home store in July... Actually, I saw some little Nestle water bottles with Halloween packaging at Global Food over the weekend. Sadly, though, I think they were just left over from last year lol


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Well, my Halloween/fall mood will instantly disappear tomorrow when we start hitting the 80 degree temps & it will be completely gone come Saturday when we're supposed to be over 90.

Blargh.


----------



## Mapleton Manor (Aug 2, 2014)

We received our 74 inch horse skeleton yesterday from Home Depot. Took me 5 minutes to get it set up in the garage where the wife usually parks. She opened the garage door when she got home and flew out of the car all excited. She kissed it and hugged it. We are always in the Halloween mood and she has a countdown on her computer for Labor day weekend when we set up the display (127 days from today). But the horse has really amped up the Halloween mood in the house.

Hard part is that i am in the middle of a complete basement remodel on the house so i have way more on my plate this year.


----------



## Ravenseye (Jun 7, 2012)

I absolutely hear ya there...

I detest warm weather the way most people hate winter...If it could be fall/winter temps all year, I'd LOVE it! (and I'd be strung up somewhere by my local population like Frankenstein! lol)


----------



## ceo418 (Jun 15, 2016)

I watched the 1978 "Halloween" last week on my birthday, and it started me thinking about plans for this year. I finally have an apartment with a balcony, and I might stuff some clothes with newspaper and set a dummy out there around the end of October (especially on Halloween). I'm putting together a couple of Halloween-themed CDs to listen to in my car come October and I've listened to them on my computer at work a few times already. And I'm even getting excited about putting together treat bags for the trick-or-treaters this year. So many things to look forward to about Halloween!


----------



## PirateDex (Jun 25, 2014)

The Omaha area is keeping the fall atmosphere, 41F with drizzle. Keeping the pirate theme alive with the Midlands Piratefest/Ren Faire this weekend, so getting to arrrgh my way around all day, well at least until the rum is gone...


----------



## Ravenseye (Jun 7, 2012)

It's the same up here in Syracuse PirateDex! Chilled, drizzle and grey. Perfect fall weather! LOVE IT!


----------



## Forhekset (Oct 23, 2014)

Nothing even remotely resembling fall weather down here in Texas (not that we ever really have a true "fall" - it just gets less hot). But I sorta stay in the mood all year long, because I collect horror/Halloween-themed stuff throughout the year. My home theater room at the house has a bunch of horror movie and Halloween related stuff in it, so that's always there as a reminder. Plus, as summer approaches, it's a great time for marathoning stuff like the Friday the 13th series. I started a couple of weeks ago and I've been watching 1 or 2 of them a week.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

AAANNNNNND NOW WE'RE BACK TO FALL FOR THE NEXT WEEK!! We won't see any temps above 65° next week, & most likely down in the 40s at night.

I remember when we had 4 seasons, not just summer & winter.


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

we will be having summer temps here this week and that makes me think that fall is coming! I'm so excited about decorating our new house...we'll have a pool where we can put something scary...we'll have a huge yard...i'm just so READY!!


----------



## pauly88 (Sep 10, 2016)

Indeed I am feeling it.. Glad I am not the only one heat or cool I'm ready,



Ravenseye said:


> I absolutely hear ya there...
> 
> I detest warm weather the way most people hate winter...If it could be fall/winter temps all year, I'd LOVE it!


You can my best buddy because that's my thinking too weather wise!


----------



## Pumpkinhead625 (Oct 12, 2009)

We've had record heat (low 90's) here the last 2 days, but starting Saturday we're supposed to have fall-like temps through the end of the month.


----------



## Pumpkinhead625 (Oct 12, 2009)

Ravenseye said:


> I absolutely hear ya there...
> 
> I detest warm weather the way most people hate winter...If it could be fall/winter temps all year, I'd LOVE it! (and I'd be strung up somewhere by my local population like Frankenstein! lol)


I'm with you on this. After the fourth of July, I'm done with summer...bring on October.


----------



## HalloGeekHalfrican (Sep 1, 2013)

We just had a warm spell (80s and 90s) a few days ago. But today it's overcast (possibly a small shower coming later this afternoon) and about 61. Perfect kind of day for hot tea and horror movies!


----------



## TnHorrorFan (May 18, 2014)

pauly88 said:


> Indeed I am feeling it.. Glad I am not the only one heat or cool I'm ready,
> 
> 
> 
> You can my best buddy because that's my thinking too weather wise!


That is me as well. I always tell people that we only need weather that is from the ber months. 

Ike's phone


----------



## stormygirl84 (Sep 4, 2009)

It's dark, rainy, and the thunder is starting to rumble... I'm feeling it today!


----------



## hrob1234 (Sep 5, 2016)

I usually have halloween on the back burner all year long because its my favorite holiday,but the days i feel most into halloween/fall is days where its cloudy and stormy looking out like today.Ill look up a halloween movie to watch and browse online and look up some craft projects i want to try.Im already planning for this years party and have a date set and everything.


----------



## RedSonja (Sep 18, 2004)

I think it's starting to "creep" up on me now!....that's why I'm here! 

But usually it really sets in after July 4th or so. That's when I (typically) start to think about my costume and gather materials. But the past few years, my costume ideas haven't come as easily. I might be losing some of my creative spark!

Also, here in Texas it can be hard to get into the Halloween spirit too early, considering that it doesn't start to cool down til late September, usually.


----------



## CreepinItReal (Jun 23, 2016)

Yes- almost like clockwork! It's around April and June that I go in full movie watching/preparation mode for Halloween!


----------



## Mapleton Manor (Aug 2, 2014)

I just finished up our basement remodel where i split one room into a room and a 6' x 12' walk in closet that will be used for Halloween storage. This weekend i plan on cleaning the garage and making room for Halloween projects over the summer months. My WIFE even suggested that we get a small window air conditioner for the garage so I dont end up like last year, trying to get everything done the last minute because it was so hot in the garage. Man do I love a wife with so much passion about Halloween.


----------



## Nox Eterna (Jul 31, 2015)

Any day every day! 
I have been known to turn on the AC when it isn't needed 
I am so ready to make soups and casseroles and hot tea

I guess that thought brought me to the forum a little earlier this year


----------



## retrohalloweendecor (Jun 2, 2017)

Living here in Arizona- It never feels like Halloween until it is time


----------



## Dulcet Jones (Jun 27, 2013)

The weather plays a big part for me, and so far this Spring has felt more like the onset of Fall. Today it's quite cool and raining, all of my senses are on high halloween alert.


----------



## Buggula (Jun 26, 2008)

Its been wet and windy here for the past couple of days. More like Fall weather than early Summer. And today I spotted my first sign of Halloween, a rarity here in England where Halloween isn't celebrated much. A local tattoo shop had an ad up for the annual Halloween Tattoo Bash being held in October.


----------



## Zombie4* (Aug 29, 2015)

Today has brought alot of Halloween feelings. The chilly, overcast weather and the smell of the fire pit at nite? Im completely in Halloween mode!!! Also started shopping for my projects this year....nothing better!!!!


----------



## plutorising (Jul 17, 2016)

It's starting for me! We're experiencing a bit of a whiplash between spring, summer and fall weather right now. I think what set it off as well was the fact that I happened to be putting things into storage in the basement last week and saw all my decorations! I really want to put them out. So I placated myself by watching It's the Great Pumpkin Charlie Brown and some other Halloween specials. I've started planning what I might want to dress up as and use for decorations. I also just realized I most likely will have Halloween day off! So that got me excited.


----------



## DarkManDustin (Jun 30, 2011)

Back in the mood again. It starts about January/February, because the sunset is about the same, then around April, because the daylight is about right. Then it happens around August, because the weather gets a bit cooler, or less humid, retail starts to change, football hype starts, and on social media, it starts, "trending," to fall.


----------



## plutorising (Jul 17, 2016)

It's been very windy lately and uncharacteristically cool. It's August and it's been in the 60s and 70s the past week. I'm loving it though! But I do wish it would be hot on my days off so I could swim. I don't hate summer, y'know!


----------



## Madame Leota (Sep 19, 2005)

In the spring I am completely absorbed in bringing my yard back to life and getting ready for patio and grilling season! By July, however, I am so over it all I can do is think of fall and Halloween. Our summers are just so unbearably hot there is just no enjoying the outdoors so I retreat indoors where it is 72 degrees and light my pumpkin candles and pretend! I tell my family it's a matter of survival.


----------



## dane82 (Sep 24, 2012)

i saw the first in-store halloween display saturday, and the weather has been unseasonably cool (which is to say, just not as hot...not quite cool) in the last several days. i'm starting to get the feeling myself.


----------



## Buggula (Jun 26, 2008)

I'm planning my Autumn gardening and thinking about fun stuff to do in October. It was hot and Summery here until two weeks ago, now it's quite a bit cooler with windy/rainy days. I'm feeling it!


----------



## ZombieRaider (May 18, 2008)

I was hiding out in my basement Friday with tornado warnings blaring on the phone to seek shelter immediately.....Torrential rains with winds blowing trees down....Lost power for a day.....Weather wise , that's the closest it's felt to Halloween night so far this year........ZR


----------



## dee14399 (Aug 24, 2010)

Every year around the beginning of august I make a full turkey dinner. I think it's because around here (pacific northwest) it feels so far away from fall with our hot weather. We just broke a 51 day streak of no rain and it is feeling very far from fall. I like to cook a turkey, light one of my fall candles and pretend it's not so darn hot outside.


----------



## lisa48317 (Jul 23, 2010)

It's been easy to get in the mood lately. Unseasonably cool, sleeping with the windows open, it's starting to be darker when the alarm goes off in the morning, my burning bush is starting to show signs of color.


----------



## Nox Eterna (Jul 31, 2015)

When I opened the porch door this morning the breeze that came in was actually cool! 
Not the blast furnace it has been all Summer


----------



## Stochey (Sep 22, 2009)

Well August has started off decent for the Dallas, TX area. It was in the 80s (... 89) for a couple of days and hasn't been above 100 degrees yet this month which is a lovely improvement over July. It's also been rainy and cloudy, humid as hell, but I'll take what I can get!

I'm definitely feeling in the Halloween mood! 2 months and decorations will be up!


----------



## LadyMage (Aug 15, 2014)

I'm in an unusually big hurry for fall this year. My youngest has a medical issue which makes child care a giant PITA, so I went to the night shift so my husband and I could spell off rather than do day camps this summer. Which would be fine, I'm a night owl, but my 5 year old is not, so I get to bed at 3am and she's waking me up at 8am. I am counting down the weeks until Labour day when she goes back to school both because I get to decorate and because I get to go back to days and get some sleep.


----------

